

The worst Billion dollar Internet acquisitions (2006) - ggordan
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2006/11/the_worst_billi.html

======
jdp23
In the "too soon to tell" category, he suggests that YouTube looks overvalued,
and that MySpace could be one of the BEST acquisitions of all time. Oops.

~~~
byoung2
4 years from now we might be looking back at Facebook like we look at AOL now

------
ddodge
This post was written 4 years ago. At that point is was too early to tell.
Four years later we know YouTube was a pretty good deal. Myspace looked like a
great deal for a few years. Now...not so much. It takes several years to know
if things will work out or not.

